# Adoption contracts?



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

I have someone interested in adopting the spayed female tortie, and am wanting to have them sign a contract that at the very least says they must return the cat to me if it does not work out, but all the sample contracts I've found (from allycats, petrescue.org, etc) all ask for driver license #, SSN, or license plate). 

Quite honestly, I don't WANT anyone's SSN number, and I doubt anyone is going to give me, a private person (not a rescue organization) their drivers license number, although it would be easy to track them down to check on the cat if their information changes. That's about the only reason where I could think of me having their DL number would come in handy. 

Should I just forget that information and go with just their address and phone number?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The applications I filled out (I'm looking at them now) asked for my home address, home number, work number, email address, then all kind of questions about cats, but no driver's license or SSN. And unless you have access to an agency who can use it (police department), a driver's license isn't going to help you as far as I know. 

The only thing I would add, having just gone through this, is putting an END DATE for how long the cat is technically yours. I feel as if, two years down the road, something happens and I have to rehome the twins, I'll be breaking the contract if I don't give the girls back to the agency.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would put in the contract your wishes for the well being of the cat. Like under no cirsumstances will you declaw the cat. This is to be an indoor only cat. stuff like that. You can put wording in there if they are unable to keep the cat it is to be returned to you. Its next to impossible to enforce but atleast they know your wishes. Ive put a chip in some of my fosters with our rescues phone number incase the cats are lost or abandoned and the new owners make no attempt to find it. (this has happened!)


----------

